# Call of Duty-World at War Saved Files Location



## passionatesm (Sep 11, 2009)

can anyone help me how can i find Call of Duty-World at War Saved Files Location? i tried to play this game on my pc 2 times. every time after finishing 3 to 4 stages my windows got crashed due to viruses. and every time i reinstall game and start playing from the start position. please help me out how can i find saved files and start playing my game from the last position?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

for Windows Vista:
C:\Users\YOUR.USERNAME\AppData\Local\Activision\CoDWaW\players\profiles

For XP:
c:\documents and settings\(your name)\Local Settings\Application Data\Activision\CoDWaW\players\profiles


----------

